# Remote Coder for Outcomes



## devry123

Can anyone give me any feedback of their experiences with Outcomes? How was it working for them remotely. I just got hired as a remote coder and am desperate to hear any replys.


----------



## stgregor

I'm interested to know what it takes to pass their pre-employment coding test. I "failed" their test, even though it was only ICD-9 coding and did not require sequencing. I find it difficult to believe that after coding ICD-9 for 10 years I failed this very simple test. When I inquired as to details of my results, I was given the "I only have pass/fail results" line. Anyone else run into this?


----------



## jluther

stgregor,

I also took their test and was told I didn't pass.  I was devastated since I have 9 yrs of experience and too was given a canned response stating she only had pass/fail results.  I like many people were confused on their directions and in hind site should have spent more time.  I was told that I could re-test in 6 months.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

I took it and passed. From what I was told as I turned down the job was that people were thinking too much in to it and over coded. Combination dx codes should of been used.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

If you guys want to send me a private msg, where we can exchange e-mails I would be happy to look at your test and tell you which ones you missed.

Stinks they do not do that for you. Pass/Fail provides no information for you to improve on.

Also you can retake it w/in the 6 months time. My friend waited a few weeks and retook the exam, passed and was hired.


----------



## codeforever

*chaser1*

I took it and passed.  I'm wondering if maybe you coded the signs and symptoms along with the diagnoses?  This is very common rather than coding the diagnosis many people I understand have coded the associated signs/symptoms or reason they came in rather than the final diagnosis.

This is just a guess though.  I've not had any problems with them other than yesterday when the storm hit GA which is completely understandable and beyond control.


----------



## jluther

*over coded*

After going back over my test, I know that I over coded.  I didn't follow the traditional rules and coded too much.  I know that I went wrong because the instructions said to code all pertinent symptoms and diagnosis and I know better than to code symptoms if they resulted in a DX.  My advice would be to follow the coding guidelines and to trust your own experience.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

I just want to clarify that although I will look over the test you already took and failed. I will only tell you which ones were incorrect. I will not provide you the correct answers. It is my beleif that you will not learn from your mistakes if I provide the correct information to you.

Just felt I needed to add this.....In response to some private messages I rcvd.


----------



## kishacajun

Thanks Kelly I appreciated the help you gave me and that you didn't just say here's the answers....By doing that, I learned to do my own research and did a readover of my coding guidelines and followed my best judgement...thanks


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

You are very welcome and I wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## Wahini50

*Outcomes*

I took their test and passed and started to have a phone interview, but since I did not have the required 3 years in-field experience, the interviewer cut short the call.  On the test, just remember your ICD-9 guidelines.  Code what is pertinant to this visit....If they are at the cardiologist and start talking about a bunion, that's the fluff to get you off track.  Why are they there, and a codeable DX or fall back to signs and symptons related and pertinant.  Don't forget your V and E codes for history of, and failure to comply with directives from the Dr, etc.  Some answers would have two codes, some had 6-8.


----------



## erika hearon

hi there, I also received a pass or fail and was wondering if I could receive help on how to apply to them again in a couple of wks. instead of 6 months.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

What happens is that they have such a high rate of applicants that they do not keep track of who has already applied and who has not. So that is why it is quite easy to apply again.


----------



## rhondacarney64

*any responses*

How do you enjoy working for outcomes, I recently view the remote coder information on Monster site and was curious to how things work and do you like it?


----------



## CarolLR

I too am curious about Outcomes.  I spoke with a rep today and recieved the test via email this afternoon.  I have not even looked at it as of yet, but am apprehensive after reading the comments here.


----------



## msbrowning

*Field Reviewer*

Has anyone ever been or is currently a field reviewer or know anyone that has been or is currently a field reviewer for Outcomes? If so what has the experience been like?


----------



## devry123

I just finished training with Outcomes. It was very extensive. I enjoyed it very much. Is there anyone else who is now or currently working with Outcomes?


----------



## msbrowning

devry123 said:


> I just finished training with Outcomes. It was very extensive. I enjoyed it very much. Is there anyone else who is now or currently working with Outcomes?



What position did you train for and how long was your training?


----------



## HCCCoder

stgregor said:


> I'm interested to know what it takes to pass their pre-employment coding test. I "failed" their test, even though it was only ICD-9 coding and did not require sequencing. I find it difficult to believe that after coding ICD-9 for 10 years I failed this very simple test. When I inquired as to details of my results, I was given the "I only have pass/fail results" line. Anyone else run into this?



The same thing happened to me. I "failed" after 6 years of experience. 
I am goign to ask Kelly to look at my test too.
Thanks a lot Kelly


----------



## devry123

I am training for the remote coder position. I still have some more training to do. Everything looks very interesting thus far.


----------



## shellysk8

*Outcomes*

I passed the coding test and the interview, so I will fill out and fax the paperwork.  This will be a part time job for me to supplement my income from my full time job.  Does anyone have any feedback on how this all works?  It is my first remote coding job.  Thanks, Shelly


----------



## devry123

Well Shellsk8, we'll be the best of buddies. Pay special attention to the training if you haven't already done it. Everything is real interesting.


----------



## shellysk8

*Coder for Outcomes*

Are you working for them?  How does it all work?  I am assuming they send you charts electronically to diagnosis code and you send them back coded, but beyond that I don't know.


----------



## devry123

Well, you're practically right. The charts are sent electronically to you and you have a system where you input the codes. I was a little nervous at first, but the crew there is so reassuring. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## chough

devry123,

My co-worker just quit Outcomes because they pay you per chart and not by encounter or date of service and some of the charts would have 15-30 encounters but you are only getting paid for each chart.  She sent them an email telling them she will no longer be working for them and that they should have been more clear about coding each chart.  It seems to me that they are trying to get over on people!

Hope that helps!

Candice H., CPC


----------



## LATOYA8580

*Outcomes*

I am currently working for Outcomes. It has almost been a month. I denfinitely agree when it comes to charts.  I recently had a chart with 93 pages and several encounters. There can be a lot of work for 1 chart.  My average charts are between 30 and 50 pages. But you do sometimes get smaller charts like 15 pages and maybe 3 encounters.  I would just say don't get overexcited and request several charts at a time.  there is a 48hr turn around (and I work a full time job as well). so lets say you request 30 charts at one setting you may get charts with a few dos and a few pages or you may get charts with several dos and several pages. You really don't know. I would say definitely start off small and gradually build until you reach your comfort zone.


----------



## CarolLR

I just sent my test back, I'll let you know how I did.  Anyone know how long it takes them to respond?  After reading all the posts here, I'm not feeling very confident even though I too have several years of coding experience.  

MollMill's post, in particular, worries me.

Oh well, we can only wait and see!


----------



## shellysk8

*Outcomes coding test*

I heard back with my results the next day.  Good luck - hope you did great!


----------



## 00032036

*Dale CPC*



stgregor said:


> I'm interested to know what it takes to pass their pre-employment coding test. I "failed" their test, even though it was only ICD-9 coding and did not require sequencing. I find it difficult to believe that after coding ICD-9 for 10 years I failed this very simple test. When I inquired as to details of my results, I was given the "I only have pass/fail results" line. Anyone else run into this?



I have.  A few years back I did the same and failed.  Couldn't believe that I had coded for over 10 years and didn't pass!  Which company did you try with?  Dale


----------



## 00032036

*Dale CPC*



devry123 said:


> Can anyone give me any feedback of their experiences with Outcomes? How was it working for them remotely. I just got hired as a remote coder and am desperate to hear any replys.



Can you give me a name to contact for this Outcomes?  Is this coding from home?  Do they set you up?  Are there benefits?  Any other companies to apply to?  Dale CPC


----------



## srich64

*Experience with Outcomes.......*

Hi,
I have worked with Outcomes for almost a year now.  
I'll give more details (good/bad) if you send a private email to chgr64@yahoo.com.
Thanks!


----------



## CarolLR

Finally got my test results last evening.  I failed.  Like mentioned before, I was told they only have a pass/fail grade, no other information.

I think I will read back up this thread and send my test off to the person who can tell me which are wrong.

Good Luck to those of you looking into Outcomes!


----------



## shellysk8

*Outcomes Info*

I believe that Outcomes hires both remote and travel coders, both full and part time.  I just got hired as a part time remote coder (work from home, set my own schedule).  You need to have your own computer and high speed internet connection for this position, I am not sure about the travel positions.  Listed below is the HR person that responded to my application.  They pay by chart, not hourly, and you need to pass a coding test.  I believe they require certification and 3 years of experience.

Jamico White, 905 East MLK Drive Ste 110, Tarpon Springs, Fl 34689, 727-943-7633, jwhite@outcomesinc.com

Their website is www.outcomesinc.com.  There is an application form online.

Hope this helps,
Shelly


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

Hey all.... Sorry to burst everyones bubble but I will be unable to look over anymore tests from Outcomes.   We had a lull in work for a few weeks there and I had time to do it. (thank goodness for being salary)  But now I am back at over 40 hours a week and just do not have spare time.


----------



## devry123

I would like to know are there any remote coders in Atlanta, Ga?


----------



## tachey

Hi,

I live in Atlanta and I was just recently hired by Outcomes to work as a part-time remote coder.


----------



## devry123

Tachey, have you started on your first set of charts yet?


----------



## Gemini18

I just recently moved to the Atlanta, GA area.


----------



## 00032036

Thanks!  Dale


----------



## erika hearon

KellyCPC/CFE said:


> If you guys want to send me a private msg, where we can exchange e-mails I would be happy to look at your test and tell you which ones you missed.
> 
> Stinks they do not do that for you. Pass/Fail provides no information for you to improve on.
> 
> Also you can retake it w/in the 6 months time. My friend waited a few weeks and retook the exam, passed and was hired.



Kelly, 
do you think that we could exchange emails so that you could check and see the ones that I missed before I send it back? Please? Thanks... Just email me at erika_hearon@hotmail.com with your address.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

*Erica*

I am sorry but as I posted above I am unable to review any more exams.


----------



## tachey

No I haven't and I'm so so very wanting to know what to expect.  I have training today with my clinical advocate today in which we will use a sample chart.  But I've heard some charts can have as many as 8+ dates of service


----------



## tachey

*Outcome remote atlanta*



devry123 said:


> Tachey, have you started on your first set of charts yet?



No I haven't and I'm so so very wanting to know what to expect. I have training today with my clinical advocate today in which we will use a sample chart. But I've heard some charts can have as many as 8+ dates of service


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

My friend started with Outcomes not too long ago and is already looking for another job. She said it is rather frustrating when you are paid per chart and that one chart happens to be over 30 pages long and has multiple encounters that need to be coded.
She said you put in a lot of work for them and get barely any compensation.

I am attempting to get her in my company. I know she will be much happier.


----------



## RadCoder06

What company do you work for kelly?


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

Parses


----------



## chough

Yes, I have heard of that company.  They go by Codexact and are actually powered by Parses, Inc., they are located in Tampa, FL.  Their website address Codexact.com and the contact number is 813-936-1090.

Hope that helps! (Thanks Kelly )




Candice H., CPC


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

*Candice*

Wow, you sure do know a lot about where I work. I was not going to post all of the information on them as they are not hiring right now. When they did start to hire I was going to post the info. I did not want them to get bombarded with applications/resumes that will just be filed away.


----------

